# Triple LNB Dish



## adman80 (Apr 16, 2004)

Greetings from a first time poster.

Actually, I did'nt even know there was such a resource as this.

I set my High Def Direct TV system up 3 1/2 years ago and haven't had to think about again until now. I have two Direct TV boxes hooked up to my Mitsubishi Diamond 73" 16x9 TV, one regular box with Tivo and one with High Def. Like a great many of you I've been waiting for the rush of rewinding a High Def program. 

I knew it was going to happen around this time by reading the PR material on the Direct TV site. I just happen to do a Google search today and low and behold I found what appears to be a group fanatically dedicated to the world of great TV.

Enough of the intro...here goes the question...

I downloaded the owners manual and started reading about the set-up and I came upon this section early on...(quote)

"There are three types of LNBs, single, dual, and triple. A single LNB sends one signal and has one jack, or connector, inside the arm extending from the dish. A dual LNB sends two signals and has two jacks. A triple LNB dish adds an extra LNB for the third satellite (Sat C)."

I'm pretty shure my old High-Def oval dish only has 2 LNBs. I only watch high def programing off my OTA antenna because I never really cared for the Direct TV offerings and I get great signals on all the available channels. But it seams that when Direct TV added the additonal High Def channels that they swithed to a thrid satellite requiring a third LNB.

The paragraph from the book says that a dual LNB has two jacks (two cable connections I'm assuming) it does not say how many "jacks" a triple LNB has. Does a triple still have two jacks or do I need a third cable when I upgrade to the triple LNB set-up?

Long way of getting there, but I'd appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

A triple lnb (the one w/ the built in multiswitch) actually has four output cables. I just installed mine last week. Not as difficult as I thought it would be. Just needed to widen the opening to add the two additional cables into the house. You'll need this to get the D* HD package. (it's four channels for $10.99 per month) ESPN HD, HD NET, HD Movies, and DSC HD Theater. There are other channels (NASA and BYU) that you'll pick up as well.


----------



## 25_Bullberry (Apr 16, 2004)

It depends on the triple lnb you have. If it is a directv phase III dish, you will only need as many cables as you have receivers. It has a built in 4 way multi switch so the signals from all 3 satellites will travel down one cable. this is assuming your receiver will pick up all 3 satellites. since you already have a oval dish, I am assuming this is true.

And FYI, a DTV dual lnb will only send the signal from 1 satellite location, however it will send it down 2 different cables. whereas with the phase III dish, you will actually get the signal from 3 different satellite locations through the same cable to the receiver


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

The confusion comes from use of the terms dual LNB and triple LNB. More correctly, it's "dual output LNB" and "triple LNB". Original 18" DirecTV dishes would come with a single LNB that had either only one output or two outputs (so you could connect 2 receivers). Hence was born "single output LNB" and "dual output LNB". Either is still only one LNB assembly.

Then DirecTV added the satellites at 110 degrees and 119 degrees and created the 18"x24" elliptical dish (which it sounds like you have). It was shipped with only 2 LNB's, one for the 101 degree position and one for the 119 degree position. A 4x4 multiswitch was included to combine the LNB signals and make them available to 4 outputs.

Then the SatC kit was created. This added the third LNB for the 110 degree satellite. Because DirecTV only owns rights to 3 transponders at 110 degrees and a subset of transponders at 119 degrees, what they did was create a special LNB that block converts those 3 transponder frequencies differently than other LNB's so that the intermediate frequencies output from them are in an unused area (for DirecTV) of the signal from the 119 degree LNB. Then that SatC LNB is combined with one of the 119 degree LNB lines going into the multiswitch. Thus there's still only 4 connections to the input of the multiswitch.

Most recently DirecTV introduced the Phase III dish, a smaller 18"x20" dish that has all 3 LNB's and the 4x4 multiswitch combined into a single assembly. It's functionally equivalent to the 18"x24" elliptical dish with SatC kit installed.

So based on your description, you simply need to get the SatC kit to get ready for HD (because several HD channels are at 110 degrees, and without it you couldn't receive them).

If you call DirecTV and tell them you've ordered the HD DVR and need a SatC kit, they'll send you one, basically for the cost of shipping. You can also find them at local stores like Circuit City, though there becoming less common these days, since no new ones are beign installed since the introduction of the Phase III dish.

You will have 4 lines available to connect to tuners. If you have more than 4 tuners (DirecTV DVR's have 2 tuners and would need 2 lines each), then you'll also need a 4x8 or 5x8 multiswitch. The 5x8 multiswitch provides for an antenna signal to be combined with all 8 outputs; the 4x8 is satellite-only. Again, if you need more than 4 outputs, DirecTV will also arrange to get you a multiswitch at the same time you get the SatC kit. You can also buy these most anywhere satellite equipment is sold. A popular one is the Terk BMS-58, which you can get at www.buy.com for under $72.

Most Nx8 multiswitches will require power, too. Power is usually provided via another coax line that is connected to the (included) power adapter that will plug into a 110v outlet somewhere inside.

Now you might also want to get an antenna in place if you don't already have one. And for that the 5x8 (versus 4x8) is what you should go for; if you're getting this from DirecTV you have to clearly tell them you have an antenna too and want a 5x8 not a 4x8 multiswitch.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Gee Doug, I'm surprised you didn't mention the TiVo Community Forum, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb, to the OP.  It's a great resource of info.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> Gee Doug, I'm surprised you didn't mention the TiVo Community Forum, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb, to the OP.  It's a great resource of info.


I didn't think it was really that appropriate to do something like that. All the info asked wouldn't be found in one place over there anyway; it's not like I could've given a link to some page with all the info succinctly written up in one spot.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What you say is true, but it's always nice to have more than one resource, right?


----------



## adman80 (Apr 16, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks for the help! Doug got me fixed up just fine. I'm not adding any more DVR units so many current cable situtation will hold up.

I did learn about the TivoCommunity Forum from you guys the same day I found your site. They are both great resources that I am going to reccomend to some friends.

Thanks Again!


----------



## adman80 (Apr 16, 2004)

One more note worth mentioning.

When I called Direct TV to get an upgrade to a Phase III dish the first rep said they would install one for $49 plus shipping. I called back and asked for the customer retention department and told them I was considering switching to cable for HD. The rep immediately gave me a new dish for free, with installation, and gave me a $20 per month credit for 6 months for siging up for the HD package for a year. This basically is a wash for the cost of the HD package. 

So I got my system upgraded for free and got the new HD programming package free for one year.


----------

